# What is the funniest movie you have ever watched?



## GreatWisdom (Jun 27, 2010)

Comedies are like one of my favorite genres for movies and i was wondering what other movies are good and funny.
The funniest movie i have ever watched was The Onion Movie.


----------



## Michishige (Jun 30, 2010)

'Heartbreakers' starring Jennifer Love Hewitt and Sigourney Weaver. Funny without being insultingly dumb. Love it!


----------



## smash_brew (Jun 30, 2010)

There are too many to pick just one. If i had to I'd say the hangover right now, but if i thought about it i could probably come up with 100 other incredibley funny movies.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

Bruce almighty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







classic


----------



## Theraima (Jul 1, 2010)

Rush Hour 3 and Tenacious D.. Also one finnish movie but decided not to say it.


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm really into Dark Comedies so I'd have to say Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Potticus (Jul 1, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> There are too many to pick just one. If i had to I'd say *the hangover* right now, but if i thought about it i could probably come up with 100 other incredibley funny movies.



Shitty fad movie is shitty.


Personally I laugh my ass off at Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Zoolander, my friend tells me to watch the princess pride, I have yet to watch Blazing Saddles but my brother owns it.  I love Wedding Crashers.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jul 1, 2010)

How about Liar Liar?  Always has been one of my favorites.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 1, 2010)

#1- Hot Rod

And the runners-up (in no order):
Shaun of the Dead
Hot Fuzz
Grandma's Boy

I mean, i can't really laugh at these movies anymore... because i've seen them all far too many times and can practically recite them all right now.



			
				Michishige said:
			
		

> 'Heartbreakers' starring Jennifer Love Hewitt and Sigourney Weaver. Funny without being insultingly dumb. Love it!
> 
> Heh, well, not so much the funniest movie, but i definitely had an ex girlfriend (read: psycho.) that got REALLY pissed off when she saw i had my eyes open one time when we were making out... because i wasn't "in love." Thanks Heartbreakers!
> 
> ...



And what would one say about a shitty fad meme of repeating the same adj at the end?


----------



## Helix94 (Jul 1, 2010)

Zoolander is the funniest movie ever.

"What is this? A center for ants! It needs to be at least..... 3 times as big! How are the kids supposed to learn when they can't even fit inside the building?"


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well I can't pick just one movie as "the funniest", but I will list some films from the recent past that are exceptionally funny:

Rushmore
The Life Aquatic
The Royal Tennenbaums
Role Models
Anchorman
Happy Gilmore
Ladybugs
Dirty Work
Dumb and Dumber
Kingpin
Office Space
Super Troopers


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 1, 2010)

Shaun of the Dead is probably the best in my opinion. Witty humor combined with perfect satire and parody, all wrapped with hilarious characters and a great style of filming. Hot Fuzz and Run Fatboy Run are also great and with a similar sense of humor/cast.

Tropic Thunder was quite hilarious too. Saw it twice in theaters and was "lol"ing both times.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jul 1, 2010)

Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay had me laughing so hard.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh man, i feel like this should have been added to my list. It's not the funniest movie of all time, however it's my favorite comedy (and i'm ashamed i left it out!)

My favorite comedy is:
National Lampoon's Van Wilder.

Such a classic for me. (then again, i was in college when that came out, and i wanted to live that life)


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 1, 2010)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail
i love this movie


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well you see it's a generational thing, some classic ' funny ' movies might be hilarious to some and so-so to others.
Nothing against newcomers like tropic thunder or rush hour 3 ( I loved both very much by the way ), but it's like ignoring over 100 years of movies history just because one is too young to remember or luck of exposition ( older movies don't get the attention they deserve nowadays , with all the new , useless junk coming out ).
How can you ignore classics like Charlie Chaplin or Buster Keaton ?

The 80's for example were a golden era for funny movies, and a lot of legendary stars were borne ( too many to mention, but at the time Eddie Murphy was great and still funny, Jim Belushi, Chevie Chase, Bill Murray and so on...).

But without going to far back, one of the fairy recent movies that had me laughing my ass out was without shadow of a doubt KUNG FU HUSTLE.
I mean I watched that in original Korean with English subtitles and it made no difference, the movie was so cartoonishly funny that very little story was required to understand.
And at the end it was kind of sweet too ( involving a tender love story ) that after I cried for laughter the whole movie, I still had a couple of tears left for commotion at the end.
Thus , I declare KUNG FU HUSTLE one of the funniest movies EVER !


----------



## Potticus (Jul 1, 2010)

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation is an absolute must every christmas.

Tommy Boy was funny
Black sheep
Shaolin Soccer


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2010)

2Girls1a funny film


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2010)

It's been a long, long time since I've last seen it, but I think I'll go for Spy Hard (1996). I remember not being able to sleep that night just because I was laughing all the time. That could also be because I was younger and had to laugh with sillier things, but I'll always say this one's my absolute favourite.


----------



## Jax (Jul 2, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Shaun of the Dead
> Hot Fuzz



These!


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 3, 2010)

The Pink Panther (the 2006 remake with Steve Martin).
It got bashed a lot, but I found the simple slapstick humor very entertaining.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 3, 2010)

Mean Girls :3


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 3, 2010)

White chicks and Men In Black


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh yeah, White Chicks! I agree!


----------



## Demonbart (Jul 3, 2010)

Hard to decide...
It's either Tenacious D and the pick of destiny, or Lesbian vampire killers.


----------

